# Long 2360 Replacement Injection Pump



## farout_one (Jun 25, 2015)

I am looking for some advice.
I have a 1990 Long 2360 with a D-124 engine that my father purchased new.
I am replacing the faulty injection pump with a new one.
The original pump that is on the tractor is # 38 32 F 051
Researching on the old interweb I have found two new pumps that claim to replace my pump.
One is part # TX10417 and the other is TX15803.
From the pictures they look identical on the outside.
Anyone know if one is better than the other? Difference in output? or are they just the same pumps with one having an older part #. 
Any suggestions, comments etc. are welcome.

Thank You

John


----------

